# classical music under fews glasses of Chartreuse is wonderful!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im lisening to timeless classical masterpiece under the influence of this stuff like i said two shooter mix whit water and some ice cube and there you go.

Perfectly legal ''high'' you drink it but it more fun than usual alcohol , it's in absinthe genra made of herbs by chartreux monks,perhaps i allready told you guys about it, why am i drinking this stuff , because taste of beer seem awfull and im not into wine.

And for a raison that evaded me , chartreuse go well whit renaissance music, but like said and mention the key is disciple 2 shooter or two half shooter bam it over.I dont want to become and alcoholic like my father whiteout passing judgement, but i like this stuff, especially when im lisening to
quality classical music, strangely enought vocal music and sacred music now im lisening to Vaet sacred music on brilliant cd 3, im a serieous amateur musicologist therefore i most lisen to the same cd box set over and over to drawn a clear verdict either it's good or bad or soso...

You guys have try this stuff whit classical, i think it's rad , better than absinthium since it's smoother less dry,i never try the chartreuse jaune it's more expensive and unavailable in canada yet...

I hope you enjoy my post , have a nice august full of warm sun and windy fresh night...

p.s if your a straight edge you dont drink or smoke it's ok , i hope this post dosen't bother you..

:tiphat:


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Yeah I need a stiff one before Bruckner too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Certainly if one can free the mind of the cares of the day, then classical will be more enjoyable. Perhaps you will get to the point where the classical music can act in place of the wine, but only if you have a quiet place away from distraction where you can listen.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Certainly if one can free the mind of the cares of the day, then classical will be more enjoyable. Perhaps you will get to the point where the classical music can act in place of the wine, but only if you have a quiet place away from distraction where you can listen.


so, true.

I can understand all those listener of classical music while driving a car.....but....it´s more of an entertainment then or perhaps for music consumption, just to have something "nice" to listen to. But it has almost nothing to do with real listening when music makes you think and think about what it´s said by music itself.

ps I think it´s little related to the topic though. But sort of in relation to above quoted post.


----------

